# M-36/7= what??



## WINDonSKIN (Nov 23, 2007)

quick ? for you, why is an M roadster called a e-36/7 and the coupe e-36/8? is it a e-37? did bmw not know what to designate the 01 and 02's i even called a bmw dealer and got < thats a good question> thanks


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

The Z3 roadster is the 7th version of the E36 chassis (hence the E36/7). The Z3 coupe is the 8th. This is the designation for all Z3s, not just the Ms or the 01-02s. And, no, there is not an E37.


----------

